# Ducting Fog



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi all,
Got a new fogger this year as mine decided not to work Halloween night...
1byone 700 W with a homemade vortex style chiller. 

Yard is not too big, maybe 20x40' or so, should be enough to cover.

I plan to put some dry ice and regular ice in the chiller. Also Froggy's Freezin Fog Juice (Side Note: I dumped out my fogger and added the Froggy's to test. I could tell right away when the old stuff ran out and the Froggy's started working, much thicker and whiter fog!)

Will it be better to have the setup near the middle of the yard, with a trash bag on the outlet, or have it at the back on the setup (hidden behind a bush or something) and have a 10' PVC pipe with holes drilled along the length?


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

In in a similar boat, trying to figure out fog once again. From the umpteen videos I watched, and merely IMHO, the PVC with holes provides the nicest ground covering layer of fog since that spreads it out, rather than waiting for the ambient air to move it around the yard. Then again, the chiller I made was with the dryer ducting, which I now understand cuts down on the velocity of the fog coming out the exhaust tremendously. I'm also curious how the Freezin Fog does. I used both Bog Fog (from Froggy's) and Code 6 (from Master Fog) and was really happy with both, but I'd love to get that ground cover effect to pair with my forthcoming bubble fogger for filling the air.

Sorry, not much of an answer!


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks. Yes I was thinking of PVC since the inside is smooth, as opposed to the ribs on dryer or irrigation piping. The ribs mess up the flow of the fog.

I was also hoping to get a well dispersed fog instead of just dumping it in one area.
I think I might head to Home Depot today and buy a piece of PVC and a cap, paint it black, and drill holes every foot or so.

As for the Froggy's, I just bought the Freezing Fog Juice a few weeks ago. I could easily tell when the old stuff ran out and the Froggy's started working, much white and thicker. I was happy with it, should work great with a chiller.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Longmont Haunt said:


> In in a similar boat, trying to figure out fog once again. From the umpteen videos I watched, and merely IMHO, the PVC with holes provides the nicest ground covering layer of fog since that spreads it out, rather than waiting for the ambient air to move it around the yard. Then again, the chiller I made was with the dryer ducting, which I now understand cuts down on the velocity of the fog coming out the exhaust tremendously. I'm also curious how the Freezin Fog does. I used both Bog Fog (from Froggy's) and Code 6 (from Master Fog) and was really happy with both, but I'd love to get that ground cover effect to pair with my forthcoming bubble fogger for filling the air.
> 
> Sorry, not much of an answer!


We've used perforated drainage pipe so didn't have to drill holes. We taped a cover (an old margarine tub top) to the end to keep it from coming straight out. To chill it we froze water bottles and slipped them inside. It all worked quite well.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Bought some supplies at Home Depot today. 10' 2" PVC and the fittings/cap needed. Drilled (holesaw from Harbor Freight) 3/4" holes every foot. Worked great with a 700 W fogger. The chiller lid leaked a lot though, so I'll be buying black duct tape from HD to seal it the day of, after adding ice. I've already added weatherstripping to the chiller box lid, it seems to leak a lot at the handle. 

Should disperse the fog much more evenly.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

spinwitch said:


> We've used perforated drainage pipe so didn't have to drill holes. We taped a cover (an old margarine tub top) to the end to keep it from coming straight out. To chill it we froze water bottles and slipped them inside. It all worked quite well.


I use the drainage pipe as well but take a bag of ice and spill it throughout the pipe for chill. Might have to try the frozen water bottles.
My enemy is wind. Wind just blows all of my fog down the street.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

the water bottles work well. 

All bets are off if the weather sucks though.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I use a 25 foot length of drainage pipe. I drilled 3/4 holes every 2 feet. Duct taped the ends shut. But I added something most don't, an inline duct fan. It corrodes out every 4 years or so but put the fan in place right after the chiller before the pipe and it pushes all the fog out great. Covers a display in a ton of fog over the whole drainage pipe as seen in the picture attached.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Haunted Spider said:


> I use a 25 foot length of drainage pipe. I drilled 3/4 holes every 2 feet. Duct taped the ends shut. But I added something most don't, an inline duct fan. It corrodes out every 4 years or so but put the fan in place right after the chiller before the pipe and it pushes all the fog out great. Covers a display in a ton of fog over the whole drainage pipe as seen in the picture attached.


Looks great! Where do you get the fan and how do you mount it? I've heard the ideal way is the have in a "Y" as to push the fog without the fog actually going through the fan blades.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

^
MM, I use a computer cooling fan like this: fan - for me it coaxes the fog along - not too strong. (my2cents) A little late but was just looking thru the threads.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I never saw his reply on this post. 

I use an inline duct fan from home depot. I put it into the pipe with a metal duct reducer and duct tape it on.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

I need to think about doing this next year maybe doing it in a U shape. When I had the Shelter setup vertically no problem but no it looks like with my choice of sites I will be on I'm stuck horizontal so being shallow I fight with the wind more along with spreading it out


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2020)

I use a 4" inline duct fan after my chiller and begore my 4" perf pvc drain pipe and since my fan is for a green house or grow room it is more heavily protected for high humidity situations. I have 40 feet of pref pipe and plugged every other hole with duct tape and I fill my yard in less than 2 minutes with no wind. BTW, my yard is 30' X 80' I got my duct fan off amazon and it came with a speed controller so I can adjust the rate I want fog to come out of my pipes.


----------

